# Is Calvinus Beer available anywhere in the US?



## sastark

Does anyone know if Calvinus beer is available at all in the United States?

(see C A L V I N U S if you have no idea what I'm talking about)


----------



## nicnap

I haven't been able to find it...I have heard it isn't - sadly.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

That's right, as far as I know (from email exchanges with Calvinus and research performed by those on site in Geneva) it is not available in the U.S., it can only be obtained from overseas. It is very much worth it (not the best brand I have ever had taste-wise, but that is beside the point).


----------



## Scott1

Although Mr Calvin went to great lengths to not call attention to himself or memorialize his posterity, I do hope the profits from this venture do inure to the benefit of his work and toward furtherance of the Reformed Church throughout the lands where this beverage might be consumed.


----------



## Jon Lake

sastark said:


> Does anyone know if Calvinus beer is available at all in the United States?
> 
> (see C A L V I N U S if you have no idea what I'm talking about)


I heard of that beer long ago...I thought it was a joke, what a cool beer name! shank the "Silver Bullet."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Joshua said:


> Nope, although I believe our very own Andrew Myers has had the privilege of trying some.



Josh, I love your avatar.


----------



## Jon Lake

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, although I believe our very own Andrew Myers has had the privilege of trying some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, I love your avatar.
Click to expand...

I meant to tell him that I was digging the Grinch myself.


----------



## Jon Lake

Joshua said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, although I believe our very own Andrew Myers has had the privilege of trying some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, I love your avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It's quite Puritanesque, no?
Click to expand...

His hat rocks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Bring the Books...: The Unprofessional Beer Review: Calvinus Biere Artisanale Blonde Bio


----------

